

5 Things Startups Can Learn From Michael Dell  - caveman82
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/31/sungevity-founder-it%E2%80%99s-not-about-the-solar-panel/

======
patrickg-zill
1\. Have your parents write you a check for $1 million when you start your
company.

------
josefresco
Yay for PR companies! They even write the articles for you.

------
maxklein
That was a uniquely pointless article.

